
The long and tangled history of Alfred E. Neuman - samclemens
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/03/03/a-boy-with-no-birthday-turns-sixty/
======
ScottBurson
_The Stanford chemist Carl Djerassi swore that he had seen the face in Vienna
after the Anschluss, with the caption “Tod den Juden” (“Kill the Jews”)._

Djerassi's essay is quite interesting [PDF]:
[http://www.garfield.library.upenn.edu/essays/v12p162y1989.pd...](http://www.garfield.library.upenn.edu/essays/v12p162y1989.pdf)

EDIT: fixed link.

~~~
mrcsparker
That was a great read. Thanks

